# Canada - Penalties for growing 1-2 plants



## yeldarb (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I've been searching the web trying to find cases where a person has been charged with growing 1-2 plants in Canada. I've searched the the Supreme court's website for rulings but these are higher profile "large scale" operations.

Does anyone know of cases where a person has been charged with growing 1-2 plants for personal consumption?

Thanks!!


----------



## yeldarb (Jan 2, 2009)

If anyone is interested, I found a website of the Canadian Legal Information Institute. On this you can search by keyword for all decisions in the country or by province. Pretty cool actually. I am looking at various cases now to see if I can find a precedent for the expected charges for a 1-2 plant personal grow.

http://www.canlii.com/


----------



## johnnyblazin (Jan 2, 2009)

candains need to justify there rights, we might just see a colapse in the drug war in our time. just keep smokin and growing fellow northerners 

keep it real, johnny


----------



## DeweY (Jan 2, 2009)

I Dont Care What they Do Ill Smoke It Till I Dont want To Smopke No More


----------



## diversity333 (Jan 6, 2009)

I am also interested determining the punishments for 1-2 plants and this is what i've come up with so far ... 

http://www.canlii.org/en/on/onca/doc/1997/1997canlii775/1997canlii775.html

In summary the cops used smell, humidity on windows, and the presence of a bright light to obtain a search warrant. I don't know how relevant this is to present times though as this was around 15 years ago...


----------



## yeldarb (Jan 11, 2009)

diversity333 said:


> I am also interested determining the punishments for 1-2 plants and this is what i've come up with so far ...
> 
> http://www.canlii.org/en/on/onca/doc/1997/1997canlii775/1997canlii775.html
> 
> In summary the cops used smell, humidity on windows, and the presence of a bright light to obtain a search warrant. I don't know how relevant this is to present times though as this was around 15 years ago...



I couldn't find any that had someone with 1-3 plants. I did find one (don't have name now...) where two people were growing for personnel use approx 10 plants, and ended up with a fine.

Does anyone know of any others?


----------



## dursky (Jan 11, 2009)

i got a $10.00 fine and probation


----------



## yeldarb (Jan 11, 2009)

dursky said:


> i got a $10.00 fine and probation



Thats sucks dude.

Do you mind me asking how many plants/how the cops found out?


----------



## duff420 (Jan 11, 2009)

my friend and his dad got busted, my friend took the blame but he was under 18 at the time im pretty sure. Im not sure exactly what happened but he didnt go to jail. and he did have alot of plants both outdoor and indoor.


----------



## sab from rehab (Jan 12, 2009)

then its settled all the stoners and growers will move to canada


----------

